# Help Baratza Virtuoso



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all

The gear wheel on my Virtuoso is striped and needs replacing. Was looking at options just rebuild gearbox / or rebuild and upgrade burrs to preciso ones.

Grinder mainly used for espresso on a La Pavoni lever. Any suggestions Baratza suggest sticking with stock burrs as they reckon plenty of life in them yet.

Thanks Raymond


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

throw it away and buy some raffle tickets for the mignon.....!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Should be a simple rebuild with standard burrs


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

It does seem simple, have grinder striped down at moment. Just remembering reading some where that preciso burrs were better and not that expensive to upgrade them extra 50$ dollars.


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Parts arrived Monday changed burrs and rebuilt gearbox, so much quieter now and appears to grind faster too.


----------

